# Found a Harley Davidson for Sale!! Opinions Please!



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

Harley Davidson for Sale!! Opinions Please!
Are Those Bikes on Consignment or They Own Them??

https://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintag...online/1917-18-harley-davidson-bicycle-m.html


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 4, 2017)

Cool but a LOT of money for a non-tank model I'd say.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Handyman (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm having an awfully hard time trying to find $8000 worth of bicycle there.......................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## jkent (Nov 4, 2017)

But if you have a very large "budget" and money is no object. Go for it.
JKent


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

jkent said:


> But if you have a very large "budget" and money is no object. Go for it.
> JKent




Made an Offer with No Response!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2017)

In my experience with them they don't really negotiate.  I bought my Monark speedster from them after watching it sit there for 5 years without ever seeing another one come up for sale and the best I could do was get them to ship it for $100 rather than the $250 they quote on the website.  They were responsive and good to deal with though.  I was talking directly to the owner I believe.  I could probably pass along his contact info but I wouldn't expect the price to come down.  If that bike is legit it might not be too crazy of an asking price.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 4, 2017)

RUN!!!! from Budget Bicycle Center like the the plague.

Hopefully newbies learn something here.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> RUN!!!! from Budget Bicycle Center like the the plague.
> 
> Hopefully newbies learn something here.



What's Up Abe???
They are Pricy!!!! But I was Checking the HD!!


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 4, 2017)

I paid more than the $7500 asking price for this one. Condition of mine is exceptional


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 4, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> What's Up Abe???
> They are Pricy!!!! But I was Checking the HD!!



All the stuff is quite overpriced, I think a member here tried buying a bike at their prices and still had issues. Maybe just a difficult seller? Still I know better and would not recommend.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> I paid more than the $7500 asking price for this one. Condition of mine is exceptional
> 
> View attachment 703286
> 
> View attachment 703288




Love Yours!!!!!


----------



## Fishguy (Nov 4, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Made an Offer with No Response!!!




Carlitos get a softail instead! I have one available west coast style! 6k miles! $15,000 obo!


----------



## Fishguy (Nov 4, 2017)

Just kidding bro! Good luck!


----------



## Fishguy (Nov 4, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Harley Davidson for Sale!! Opinions Please!
> Are Those Bikes on Consignment or They Own Them??
> 
> https://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintag...online/1917-18-harley-davidson-bicycle-m.html





Good luck on the harley!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 4, 2017)

The saddle Superva/Revonoc woth at least $1,000 bucks alone...tho


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2017)

They have this beauty.
https://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintag...ro-flyer-pre-war-balloon-tire-bicycle-18.html


----------



## then8j (Nov 5, 2017)

Is that HD a repaint?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 5, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> They have this beauty.
> https://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintag...ro-flyer-pre-war-balloon-tire-bicycle-18.html
> View attachment 703784




Way over priced. I inquired about this bike years ago.  Budget Bicycles.....Yeah right!. They do not budge and this is precisely why it still sits in their inventory.

Wrong bars, wrong chain guard missing rack and fender light but at least it has a locking fork....Wait,  no lock either 

I sold a nicer example in that same color for less then half that price.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2017)

BBC's prices are more than laughable. 12K for a Phantom and 10K for an incomplete Corvette 5 speed. Almost like pulling a number out of your asshat.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 6, 2017)

then8j said:


> Is that HD a repaint?



Mine is all original


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> Mine is all original




Your bike is amazing. I wish I had bought it.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 6, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> Mine is all original




I Think Is a Nice Resto Paint Job!!  Handlebar/Stem, and Wheels Look Too Worn Compared to the Bike!!
Nice Though!!


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 6, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> I Think Is a Nice Resto Paint Job!!  Handlebar/Stem, and Wheels Look Too Worn Compared to the Bike!!
> Nice Though!!




and there you go thinking again


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 6, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> and there you go thinking again




Can't Help It, I Don't Have Any NICELY ORIGINALS!!!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 6, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> I Think Is a Nice Resto Paint Job!!  Handlebar/Stem, and Wheels Look Too Worn Compared to the Bike!!
> Nice Though!!



Well Carlitos you are wrong!
This bike was on display at the Arthur Christoph dealership in Waukesha Wi from when it was new until their auction in the late 1970's. Joe K. Bought for his collection and when he passed away his son got it and that is where I got it from. There is no wear on the pedals and the seat was never adjusted. This is a 98 year old NOS bicycle.
Paint is original and it has never left the Milwaukee area in all its life and has never been collectorized.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 6, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> Well Carlitos you are wrong!
> This bike was on display at the Arthur Christoph dealership in Waukesha Wi from when it was new until their auction in the late 1970's. Joe K. Bought for his collection and when he passed away his son got it and that is where I got it from. There is no wear on the pedals and the seat was never adjusted. This is a 98 year old NOS bicycle.
> Paint is original and it has never left the Milwaukee area in all its life and has never been collectorized.




Just Wondering; Why All the Rust on the Stem/Handlebars??  Wheels Look Like Having some Wear Too!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2017)

Waffle pedals in the teens?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 6, 2017)

That hd is absolutely beautiful original...7500 I’d payed that in a flash... wish it was in my collection. .    :0


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Waffle pedals in the teens?



Blacked out waffle pedals with HD on th end


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 6, 2017)

Confucius say when commenting on old bicycle please try to not to be know-it-all!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 6, 2017)

Confucius also say many things about old bicycle man not know!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> I paid more than the $7500 asking price for this one. Condition of mine is exceptional
> 
> View attachment 703286
> 
> View attachment 703288




Not too many bikes I'm envious of, but this one I am! Beautiful original bike!!!


----------

